# RECIFE | Projects & Construction



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Recife - Pernambuco - Brasil









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gustavopenteado/6798644365/










*Recife* is the fifth-largesthttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Recife#cite_note-1 metropolitan area in Brazil with 3,743,854 inhabitants, the largest metropolitan area of the North/Northeast Regions, the 5th-largest metropolitan influence area in Brazil, and the capital and largest city of the state of Pernambuco. The population of the city proper was 1,555,039 in 2012.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Recife#cite_note-2

According to 2010 IBGE statistics, the GDP was at US$ 22,452,492,000. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Recife#cite_note-33And the GDP per capita was at US$ 14,485.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Recife#cite_note-34

According to estimates, Recife will be one of the 100 richest cities in the world by 2020.​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Charles Darwin Corporative | 42 fl | 142 m





































http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1586483​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

New Recife Complex | 50 fl | 2 x 46 fl | 5 x 41 fl | 2 x 39 fl | 2 x 37 fl | 34 fl | 23 fl


















http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1583977​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Corporativo ITC | 29 fl



















http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1585213​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

^^*February 2013*:


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Centro Cultural Cais do Sertão Memorial Luiz Gonzaga*



























*http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1302901​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Torres Jardim de Aurora | 2 x 47 fl








​​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Arena Pernambuco | 46,214 seats | 2014 FIFA World Cup

*Facade with the same material of Allianz Arena
*
































http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=902878&page=530​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

^^*February 28*:


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

ConVida Suape | Planned City


















http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1287049&page=20​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Residencial Joel Queiroz | 23 fl









​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Centro Empresarial Queiroz Galvão








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

^^*Almost finished (December 2012):*









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1287049&page=20


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Evolution Shopping Park Complex | 2 x 34 fl | 30 fl | 27 fl | 24 fl








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

^^ *November 2012:*

On background









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1287049&page=19


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Cidade da Copa | First Smart City of Latin America


















http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1287049​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Itamaracá Complex | Corporatives, Hotels, Convetion Center



























http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=81204820&postcount=221​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Beach Class Executive | 38 fl



















​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Edificio Maria Ângela Lucena | 42 fl









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=71969721#post71969721​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Edifício João Heráclito | 35 fl








​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Arena do Sport | 46,000 seats









*Sport Clube do Recife*
























http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1570086​


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ u/c?? seems amazing


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

^^Bidding in June


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

FAAN said:


> Charles Darwin Corporative | 42 fl | 142 m
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*March 2013:*









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1586483


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

FAAN said:


> Centro Empresarial Queiroz Galvão
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
Completed (March 2013):*









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=619224&page=987


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

FAAN said:


> Corporativo ITC | 29 fl
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Almost finished:


















http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1585213


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

FAAN said:


> *March 2013:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Completed


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

FAAN said:


> Almost finished:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Completed


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

FAAN said:


> Torres Jardim de Aurora | 2 x 47 fl
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Completed


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

FAAN said:


> Beach Class Executive | 38 fl
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Completed


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Mirante Capibaribe | 24fl | Residencial | U/C




































@*Edumello*​


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

? | Vision


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Tolive One


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Edifício Carmem Costa |U/C


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Loft Burle Marx U/C
Haut





































*BMRX*​


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Arbo Townhouses | U/C
Haut






















_*ARBO*_​


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Co-Haut 001 | PREP
Haut












































*CO-HAUT*​


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Hotel Boutique Neue | PREP 
Haut











































_*HAUT HOTEL*_​


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Angustura Galery | PRO


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Alberto Ferreira da Costa | 32fl | U/C






















*@viniciuspvh*​


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Jardins da Ilha | 2×43fl | U/C





























*mouradubeuxtv*​


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

CO-HAUT 002 | PRO
Haut


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Shopping RioMar Torres.
*Floors:* 2×~30fl
*Function: *office
*Status: *U/C























*Lucas RBD*​


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Novo Recife
*13 towers 
Mixed use*
U/C



























































works in the first lot.









_*Lucas RBD*_​


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Fodão do Ketchup said:


> Shopping RioMar Torres.
> *Floors:* 2×~30fl
> *Function: *office
> *Status: *U/C
> ...


Update


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Edifício Avenida
*Height:* 94m
*Floors: *25
*Function:* residencial
*Status: *U/C
*Company: *Vale do Ave











































_*Lucas RBD*_​


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Freitas Empresarial
*Floors: *16
*Use: *office
*Status: *PREP
*Architecture: *F+G Arquitetos
*Developer: *Freitas









Parque Shopping
*Floors: *25
*Use:* residencial
*Status: *U/C
*Developer: *Moura Doubex























_Moura Doubex_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

CO-HAUT 003 | PRO


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Loft Burle Marx

*Floors: *10

*Use: *residencial

*Status: *U/C

*Developer: *Haut

*Conclusion: *2021

6m of ceiling height 
Site








































Updates:
























Haut


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Mirante do Cais

*Floors: *2 x 40

*Use: *residencial

*Status: *U/C

*Architecture: *Jerônimo

*Developer: *Moura Doubex
Site





































_viniciuspvh_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Alberto Ferreira da Costa

*Floors: *29

*Use: *residencial 

*Status:* U/C

*Developer: *Rio Ave
































_viniciuspvh_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Carmem Costa

*Floors: *29

*Use: *residencial

*Status: *T/O

*Developer: *Rio Ave

















_viniciuspvh_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Mimi e Leo Monte

*Flores:

Use: *residencial

*Status: *PRO

*Developer: *Moura Doubex
Site


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Some projects in Porto de Galinhas

*Flat Porto Galinhas*









*Recidence Villa Oceânica*

















*?*

















*?*









*Porto Beach Paradise*

















*Porto Mykomos*










*Porto Açaí*









*?*


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Porto Alto Resort


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Gramado Parks


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Moinho Recife











Nov. 2020








_Hi Drones Imagens Aéreas_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Campo de Fiori

Floors: 33

Use: residencial

Status: PRO

























































Edf. Campo Di Fiori - Lançamento - Madalena - 4 quartos


Edf. Campo Di Fiori - Lançamento - Madalena - 4 quartos - 153 m²




gpimoveispe.com


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Mirante do Cais

Floors: 2 x 40

Use: residencial

Status: U/C

Developer: Moura Doubex

web
























May 2021
























_Moura Doubex_


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup (Feb 24, 2019)

Mirante Capibaripe

Floors: 24

Use: residencial

Status: T/O

Developer: Moura Doubex

Web
















May 2021
















Moura Doubex


----------

